# Das ist eine riesen Sauerei !!!!



## Zymotic22 (27. Juni 2004)

Hi Leute ,

ich habe 17 Sekunden vor Auktionsende ein Gebot bei folgender Auktion abgegeben und war der Höchstbieter !

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3684374046&ssPageName=ADME:B:BN:DE:1


Doch aufeinmal hat der Verkäufer 8 Sekunden vor Auktionsende die Auktion beendet , ohne einen Grund anzugeben !!!

Das ist doch offentsichtlicher Betrug !!!!

Nach dem Motto: Bekomme ich nicht genug Geld für meinen Rahmen , beende ich die Auktion halt !!!


Kennt einer von einer von Euch den Verkäufer :  hot_chiller


Ich würde Ihn jetzt am liebsten persönlich kennen lernen !


So macht Ebay keinen Spass mehr !


----------



## crazy-spy (27. Juni 2004)

das kannste laut sagen.... aber schau ma, der hat ja net grad wenige negative bewertungen.... schreib ebay ne mail!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (27. Juni 2004)

Jep - eBay verkommt so langsam zum Betrügerclub


----------



## Rune Roxx (27. Juni 2004)

Sei froh, dass du das Teil nicht bekommen hast (mal einen Blick in die Bewertungen geworfen??)...


----------



## Zymotic22 (28. Juni 2004)

Das beste ist aber , das ich mir gestern noch einen Satz Reifen ersteigert habe , bei Ihm !!!!

Und die werde ich mir persönlich abholen !!

HäHä !!!!


----------



## ®ob (28. Juni 2004)

was ist daran bitte betrug?
überleg mal, was du da sagst...


----------



## Mudface (28. Juni 2004)

Solang Dir dadurch kein Schaden entstanden ist.
Hätte er ein Mindestgebot eingetragen, wären die Ebaykosten höher gewesen. Evt. muß man die auch zahlen wenn keiner bietet? Hättest eine Lüge wie "anderweitig veräußert" , "Teil wurde gestohlen oder vernichtet" besser gefunden? Du kannst immernoch per Email ein vernünftiges Gebot an den Verkäufer schicken, kein Problem.

Grüße, Mudface


----------



## Nussketier (28. Juni 2004)

Ich dachte bisher immer, daß man Auktionen nur bis 12 Stunden vor Ablauf abbrechen kann. Hab das aber auch schon mal beobachtet, daß 10 Sekunden vor Schluß die Auktion beendet war. Muß also von ebay genehmigt sein. Trotzdem ärgerlich, weil man damit nicht rechnet.


----------



## Rune Roxx (28. Juni 2004)

Ist technisch möglich, jedoch nicht erlaubt.

Insofern also eine Art Sex mit Minderjährigen.


----------



## daif (29. Juni 2004)

Ich hab das neulich beim nem Bergwerk Mercury Race so gesehen..
ich habs beobachtet und wollte wissen für was das so geht und kurz vor ende ging es auch gut hoch und als ich nach ablauf der Zeit draufklickte um zu schauen für wieviel es den Besitzer gewechselt hat stand dran "Auktion wurde vorzeitig beendet" , der Verkäufer hat sich in der Artikelbeschreibung geirrt...
naja....das fällt einem weniger als 2 min vor schluss auf? bei ner Auktion die ein paar Tage läuft?

komisch wie auch immer....
scheint ein neuer Trend zu sein


----------



## johnny.winter (29. Juni 2004)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> scheint ein neuer Trend zu sein


Nein. Schau mal ins Classic Forum. Ganz im Gegenteil scheint es mittlerweile üblich zu sein, Auktionen frühzeitig und kurz vor Ende zu beenden, wenn es abzusehen ist, dass der Preis nicht den Erwartungen entspricht. 
Das mag vielleicht legal sein; weiß ich nicht und ist mir auch egal. Wenn es aber tatsächlich normal wird und dadurch wahre Schnäppchen unmöglich werden, hat  sich eBay sicher irgendwann für mich erledigt. 
Übrigens habe ich bis jetzt noch keine derartigen miesen Erfahrungen machen müssen (aufholzklopf).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fader. (29. Juni 2004)

Ein guter Kumpel von mir hat dies  letztens bei Ihm gekauft. Gab keine Probleme und war auch ein sehr guter Preis.

Bei wieviel stand das Zymotic den?


----------



## oldman (29. Juni 2004)

solche Probleme wuerde es nicht geben, wenn man sich vor dem Bieten die Bewertungen ansehen wuerde: reihenweise positive Bewertungen von Versendern und Shops, die kriegt man automatisch, wenn man seinen Krempel bei denen kauft.
Und dann in regelmässigen Abstaenden halt die Hammerstories bei echten Auktionen, diese dann auch immer im gleichen Ton...
Ich biete ganz einfach nicht, wenn der Kaeufer so ausschaut. 
Wenn jeder solche Verkaeufer einfach meiden wuerde, wuerde es auch viel weniger von den Jungs bei e..y geben, ganz einfach. 
Je populaerer eine Plattform wie e..y ist und je mehr Leute daran teilnehmen, umso mehr "Spezialisten" wird's da auch geben, ist logisch.
in diesem Sinne
oldman


----------



## Zymotic22 (28. Oktober 2004)

jetzt gibt es den Zymotic Rahmen wieder !!!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81680&item=7110055105&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

Der Selbe Rahmen , nur auf einmal ist die Beschreibung anders !!!
Komisch ?????

Bin mal gespannt , ob die Auktion wieder vorzeitg beendet wird !!

Achso , einer hatte im Forum gefragt, bei wieviel der Rahmen beim erstenmal stand :  er lag so um die 280,- Euro !

Also Leute bietet mit , Ihr werdet es bestimmt (nicht) bereuen !!!!!!!


Trotzdem finde ich , das Ebay die ideale Plattform ist , um günstig an teile zu kommen oder welche zu verkaufen !
Negative Erfahrungen wird es immer geben , sonst wäre das Leben doch langweilig !!


So und jetzt kräftig mitbieten , damit hot-chiller auch den Betrag bekommt, den ers ich für seinen RAhmen wünscht , und nicht wieder vorzeitig die Auktion beenden muss , weil er sich evtl. im "Startpreis" vertan hat !!!

Mfg Zymotic22


----------



## alöx (28. Oktober 2004)

der typ heißt so.... Herr Pacyna


----------



## Schlappwurst (28. Oktober 2004)

Moin,



			
				alöx schrieb:
			
		

> der typ heißt so.... Herr Pacyna



Ich hatte mal einen LRS bei Ihm ersteigert! Erst hat er wochenlang rumgelabert und dann (nachdem ich ihm meinen Anwalt auf den Hals hetzen wollte) hat er das Geld zurück überweisen ... !

Der Typ ist ein absoluter Volldepp ... !


----------



## Zymotic22 (28. Oktober 2004)

Ich habe Ihn heute Morgen gefragt , ob er die Auktion diesmal bis zum Ende durchzieht , oder wieder "kurz" vorher abbricht !!??

Die Antwort war : MÖCHTE NICHT DASS DU MIT BIETEST!!!!!!


Ich verstehe gar nicht warum ? !! Wer ist denn hier unfair !

Naja , ich denke wir werden einmal abwarten !.

PS: An die Mods ::  Keine Angst ich werde hier keine endlosen Diskussionen starten oder betreiben , ich wollte nur einmal zeigen , mit was für ******* es man bei Ebay zu tuen hat !

mfg zymotic22


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KGBKamikaze (28. Oktober 2004)

Also wenn ich mir die Bewertungen so durchlese kann ich es nicht verstehen da noch etwas zu ersteigern...
Vor allendingen haben die Käufer immer das selbe Problem. Er streitet es zwar ab aber wenns so viele sind...naja.
Also auf solche Typen sollte Ebay mal reagieren.


Gretz KGB


----------



## Schlappwurst (28. Oktober 2004)

Nabend,



			
				KGB-Fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Also auf solche Typen sollte Ebay mal reagieren.



Also ich hab' meinen "Fall" damals bei eBay gemeldet und explizit verlangt den Witzbold rauszuwerfen! Aber eBay scheint's ziemlich egal zu sein ... solange er seine Rechnungen bezahlt!

Die (eBay) sollte etwas mehr aufpassen ... es gibt auch andere Plattformen! Und die Presse ist ja inzwischen auch nicht immer positiv ... !


----------



## mankra (28. Oktober 2004)

Sehe es wie Mudface: Ist keine Sauerei. Was wäre, wenn er den Startpreis höher angesetzt hätte?
Ebay hätte noch mehr verdient, für kaum Gegenleistung, aber den Rahmen gäbs trotzdem net günstiger.


----------



## Zymotic22 (28. Oktober 2004)

mit dem Rahmen !

Klickt mal auf den letzten Link von heute !
Der Rahmen ist weg !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Aus der Traum , von einem Zymotic !!!!


----------



## sirhenry (31. Oktober 2004)

der rahmen steht wieder drin!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81680&item=7110610832&rd=1

da ich bremer bin überlege ich mir gerade, ob ich bei ihm mal ein vorderrad kaufen soll! kann ich ja persönlich abholen... 

gruß

henry


----------



## Zymotic22 (31. Oktober 2004)

fragt sich nur : WIIIIEEEEEEEE LAAAAAAAAANGGGGGEEEEEEE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Naja , nix für ungut ! Man muss immer an das Gute im Menschen glauben , oder ???


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (1. November 2004)

das zurückziehen eines Angebotes ist jetzt in den letzten 12 Stunden nicht mehr möglich laut ebay.


----------



## rockbar (6. November 2004)

Cube-XC Comp schrieb:
			
		

> das zurückziehen eines Angebotes ist jetzt in den letzten 12 Stunden nicht mehr möglich laut ebay.



cheater 
  

greez michA


----------



## hannes<< (6. November 2004)

boa sowas regt voll auf .... ich wollte mir nen orange hitman da holen .. das teil war auf 60 euro und hatte noch 1 tag ... einfach auktion geschlossen   


man das regt mich voll auf


----------

